# Steelhead forum Convert



## Rick 88 (Jan 30, 2010)

Just wanted to say hello. I was a long time poster over at TSS. Ever since that site went down hill I really haven't posted much. I seen some familiar faces here and I like what I have seen from this forum so I will be posting info from when I go up north here. I live in CBus and try to make the drive up north whenever possible. I fish mostly on the east side tribs and I am a fly fisherman. I try to help others whenever I can so if there are some locals in central ohio that want to learn the sport (or someone trying to kick that dirty habit known as pinning) then drop me a line. 

~Rick


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Welcome Rick..... First post and you prob p*ssed off half the steelhead guys on here with the pinning comment!!!!! J/k


----------



## Rick 88 (Jan 30, 2010)

Just trying to make a splash.

Much love for the pinners, some of the best fisherman I know are pinners. Still gonna give em crap for using that mutant fly rod though.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Haha, I agree. I know a lot of very good fisherman that use pins, but they also probably sleep with their reels under their pillows at night! Just kidding (Nick).

Nice to have you aboard. TSS has gone through a lot of phases.....


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

TSS blows  lol... welcome!


RRR


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey rick - welcome. Used to live in columbus too. Its a sad place -no steelhead! Im only an hour away now, and count myself lucky...


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

If you ever want to fly fish mohican, PM me.....I have some spots for you to try!


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Welcome Rick88. I too, travel a long distance to chase steel. I drive from Cincy. That guy steelheadbob, don't trust a word he says!!! LOL (just kidding Bob) He's a really informative guy, and I have chatted with some others on here who have helped. Glad that you joined.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Rick 88 said:


> Just trying to make a splash.
> 
> Much love for the pinners, some of the best fisherman I know are pinners. Still gonna give em crap for using that mutant fly rod though.


Lmao


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard Rick. I live in Lima and have found this site very informative. Just ask Bob. With his help, *when no one else could catch *a fish Bob put me on one. Oh ya Im a pinner.

Thanks again Bob


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

No doubt this site is the ultimate in spoonfeeding......

Enjoy


----------



## Rick 88 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. Hopefully i'll see some of you on the water in the coming weeks. I've only been up twice this year so far so I will need to make up for that when the conditions get better. 

~Rick

Carpman,

I can't PM yet so drop me a line if you want to discuss Mohican.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

pinners are sinners.


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

Patricio said:


> pinners are sinners.


And you sir are a tool!

Pin to win son.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

THUNDERBUG said:


> And you sir are a tool!
> 
> Pin to win son.



2nd that... 

PIN 2 WIN.

LMFAO to the spoonfeeding comment.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

spin, fly or pin,,,,, what ever catches you fish..... pinners hate fly guys, fly guys hate spinners and spinners hate pinners.... who gives a rats *ss, every one still uses a hook!!!!!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> spin, fly or pin,,,,, what ever catches you fish..... pinners hate fly guys, fly guys hate spinners and spinners hate pinners.... who gives a rats *ss, every one still uses a hook!!!!!!!


Hooks are OVERRATTED!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

not unless there a 5/0 3/4 oz treble.... LMAO


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

LMAO at all of this......lol im in the


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Steelhead Fever said:


> LMAO at all of this......lol im in the


(continued)im a pinner fly guy and ocasionally a spinner lol o well what can i say fishin is fishin we all share a GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGrRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT hobby!!!!!!:Banane40:.................................ok i think you got the point....


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

steelhead fever said:


> (continued)im a pinner fly guy and ocasionally a spinner lol o well what can i say fishin is fishin we all share a gggggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttttttttttt hobby!!!!!!:banane40:.................................ok i think you got the point....



hahahah same!!!!!!


Legit.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

im a cast-net kinda guy


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

steelheadBob said:


> spin, fly or pin,,,,, what ever catches you fish..... pinners hate fly guys, fly guys hate spinners and spinners hate pinners.... who gives a rats *ss, every one still uses a hook!!!!!!!


I see its the rock paper scisors theroy lol


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

TSS???    

I don't hate anybody, but can't stand liars is all....who cares about the methods you use to catch fish, as long as you find personal satisfaction and enjoyment in doing what you do and respect everybody else...thats all that really matters! The whole pinners vs. fly vs. bait thing is getting pretty exhausting...

Oh yeah, welcome to the site Yuppy...


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hello Rick how have you been friend!


----------



## Rick 88 (Jan 30, 2010)

So outside of Pride do I get anything for causing controversy with my first post? LOL. 

Tom,

I saw you post on here and that was one of the reason I signed up. Hope all is well with you. I still have a picture you sent me of a huge NY Brown that I show people from time to time as they don't believe they get that big. Still need to hook up with you on some steel. 

TSS = The Steelhead Site. I would no longer recommend it to anyone. 

~Rick


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Patricio said:


> pinners are sinners.



HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!! SERIOUSLY!?!?!
That has to be the most RIDICULOUS comment EVER posted on this site...and that's saying a lot! I didn't realize that Dr. Seuss was a member of this forum ...and that he had such a deep hatred for pinners. 

Let me break it down for you in your own language.

One fish. Two fish.
I fish. You fish.

Allthough I float, and you swing.
We still pursue the same thing.

Be it spey, fly, float or a standard spinning pole.
The use of any one does not create an A-Hole. 

No, that quality is an inherent trait.
Not one created by using flies or bait.

There are good and bad people using each type of reel.
So get over yourself and quit making this a big deal! 


John


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Rick 88 said:


> So outside of Pride do I get anything for causing controversy with my first post? LOL.
> 
> Tom,
> 
> ...


I'm living down here in the mudhole now ..lol.. not mush in chasing chrome not alot of time ! We will have to hook up some day and go out and share some rivers some day! Take care, and yes that brown is nice .. lol.. Thanks take care and keep in touch!

Tom G.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

jojopro said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!! SERIOUSLY!?!?!
> That has to be the most RIDICULOUS comment EVER posted on this site...and that's saying a lot! I didn't realize that Dr. Seuss was a member of this forum ...and that he had such a deep hatred for pinners.
> 
> Let me break it down for you in your own language.
> ...


lol i love it........well said!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Bravo! ...... Well said!.....

frank


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

jojopro said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!! SERIOUSLY!?!?!
> That has to be the most RIDICULOUS comment EVER posted on this site...and that's saying a lot! I didn't realize that Dr. Seuss was a member of this forum ...and that he had such a deep hatred for pinners.
> 
> Let me break it down for you in your own language.
> ...


Thats nothing less than PERFECT...did you come up with that all by yourself??? If so, I applaud you...very nice!


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Thats nothing less than PERFECT...did you come up with that all by yourself??? If so, I applaud you...very nice!



10-4 !!

JJP, You just got me out of going to confession!!
Now I can go fish without any guilt hanging over my head:G


----------

